# Norwegian/Swedish: Hadde han penger



## ermannoitaly

*
Norwegian/Swedish

Hei alle,*

*"Hätte er Geld, so würde er auch Freunde haben" **
*Jeg vet at  noen norske regler i/på grammatikk er liknende på  de tyske.*
*Hvordan er det mulig å uttrykke/oversette denne setningen  på  norsk ?*
*noe sånt, kanskje? :*
* -Hadde han penger, ville han også ha  venner.- *
*og på svensk ?*
*Takk*
*Ciao*
*Mvh*
*Ermanno
------------
** Kilde - Grammatica elementare tedesca / Hoepli


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

På svenska:
Om han hade pengar skulle han också ha vänner.

/Wilma


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> På svenska:
> Om han hade pengar skulle han också ha vänner.
> 
> /Wilma



*Hei hej Wilma,*
*Gratulerer! *
*Grattis på svensk?*
*Ditt svar kommer som et lyn !*
*Ditt svar kommer som en blixt! Er det feil?*

*Takk igjen
*
*Ciao*
*Mvh*
*Ermanno 
*


----------



## kirsitn

På norsk: Hadde han hatt penger, ville han også hatt venner.

Alternativet som du foreslo er også grammatikalsk riktig, tror jeg, men det høres litt gammeldags ut for meg.


----------



## oskhen

kirsitn said:


> Alternativet som du foreslo er også grammatikalsk riktig, tror jeg, men det høres litt gammeldags ut for meg.


 

Der er grammatikalsk riktig, og ser ok ut for meg.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

ermannoitaly said:


> *Grattis på svensk?*


Ja!


> *Ditt svar kommer som en blixt! Er det feil? *


Bättre: Ditt svar kom som en blixt eller Ditt svar kom blixtsnabbt (past tense).


> Om han hade pengar skulle han också ha vänner.


It occurred to me that you can use only use this construction in Swedish for conditions that are true today. Conditions that were true in the past need another construction: Hade han haft pengar, skulle han också haft vänner, *or*  Om han hade haft pengar, skulle han också ha haft vänner. 

/Wilma


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Bättre: Ditt svar kom som en blixt eller Ditt svar kom blixtsnabbt (past tense).
> 
> /Wilma


*Hei, hej Wilma,
takk for svaret.*
*Merci pour la réponse.
En ting til :
Blixsnabb-t =  adjektiv  
Blixtsnabbt =  böjt i neutrum// bøyet i intetkjønn her; i denne setningen  blir det et adverb som på norsk eller hva ?
Gör jag en tabbe ?*
*Takk igjen.*
*Ciao*
*Mvh*
*Ermanno*


----------



## Grytolle

Hade han pengar, skulle han också [ha]/[haft]/[ha haft] vänner.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

ermannoitaly said:


> *Blixsnabb-t =  adjektiv
> Blixtsnabbt =  böjt i neutrum// bøyet i intetkjønn her; i denne setningen  blir det et adverb som på norsk eller hva ?
> *


Ja, det är ett adverb i det här fallet, trots att det ser ut som ett adjektiv böjt i neutrum. Det är ju skillnad på adverb och adjektiv, och man blir lätt förvirrad... I meningen Ditt svar var blixtsnabbt så är det plötsligt ett adjektiv i neutrum, inte ett adverb...

/Wilma


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Grytolle said:


> Hadde han pengar, skulle han också ha /[haft]/[ha haft] vänner.


Endast ett d i Hade, och om du har imperfekt i första delen, skall du normalt ha skulle + infinitiv i andra delen:
Hade han pengar, skulle han också ha vänner.

/Wilma


----------



## Grytolle

hehe, jag hade precis rättat stavfelet när du skrev det där 

av den anledningen hade jag satt "ha" som första alternativ


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Ja, det är ett adverb i det här fallet, trots att det ser ut som ett adjektiv böjt i neutrum. Det är ju skillnad på adverb och adjektiv, och man blir lätt förvirrad... I meningen Ditt svar var blixtsnabbt så är det plötsligt ett adjektiv i neutrum, inte ett adverb...
> 
> /Wilma




 Wilma skrev :

 "I meningen Ditt svar var blixtsnabbt så är det  plötsligt ett adjektiv i neutrum, inte ett adverb..."

-------------- 
*Hei, hej Wilma,
*
*D'accord. Ok. Bra jobbet.*
*Ton explication m'a illuminé,a éclairé mes doutes sur le mot  "blixtsnabbt"*
*Ved hjelp av din forklaring har jeg fått lyset om  ordets "blixtsnabbt"  rolle i setningen "ditt svar var  blixtsnabbt"*
*Tu as raison,comme toujours.  * 
*Du har rett,som vanlig.*
*For vidt jeg vet, er "blixtsnabbt" adjektiv predikativ i neutrum  i denne  setningen fordi ordet/subjektet "svar" er intetkjønn.*
*Dessverre er adjektivet "blixtnabb-t"  sammensatt ord/  compound word /. Jeg var i tvil .*
*(Om man är tveksam, er  det inte bättre att fråga något modersmål  /somär modersmål ?)*
*Selvsagt er det  vanskelig å sjekke om et ord brukes  riktig .*
*Innlegg / spørsmål og svar / er veldig vikitige for å  utdype et emne, etter min mening.*
*Takk igjen.
Merci beaucoup*
*Ciao*
*Mvh*
*Ermanno*


----------

